# Rooty Rooty Red Boots



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Had a problme and could not bring up my pictures with my post. Hopefull they do this time. One is of boots as a puppy just after i got him. Then one of him as a young dog in all his regal looks. one of him sitting on the table watching me work in the kitchen. He had figured out he could get in the chair, turn around and plop his butt on the table and he was high enough he culd see what i was doing. He knew he was not suppose to do this and every time i went to get camera, he got got down. Son managed to get this shot of him. One is of him, my lop earred rabbit, Mr. Rabbit and my hen, Chuck Chuck in our back yard, and then one of the last taken of him. He had already been diagnosed. Beautiful old gray face.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thank you for sharing the story of your beloved Boots. He was a very handsome boy and had a beautiful coat.The ones we loose never leave our heart.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

What a magnificent boy he was.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

That was a beautiful story! I grew up with an Irish Setter named Bonnie. Our family still tells lots of funny stories about her--Irish Setters are travelers and she would visit around town and sometimes even bring us back a "present"--one time it was a 6 pack of beer and another time it was a large ham (still in the roasting pan--held in by the congealed cooking juices) that had been set out to cool by someone! I loved your pictures of Boots, he was a gorgeous boy!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Such a great, great story and wonderful memories for you. Sounds like he was a character. He's right there in your heart. Thanks for sharing him with us.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

He was blessed to have found you for the most important time of his life.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank you for sharing your stories of your pups. They both sound like they were amazing dogs and beautiful boys.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Thank you for sharing your memories - he was truly a handsome guy, I am sure you have many more happy memories of him.


----------



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

Boots was quite the looker - thanks for sharing your fond memories of him with us. Remember that he is still with you...


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Steve that picture is beautiful. How fitting all the water around him when he loved the water so much, almost more so than many gldens i think. Boots was a grand old boy. he did develope allergies when we moved down here to the coast. Irish Setters seem to not do good here. Rickey had one when he bought the vet praictice here and Lainie also developed allergies. I have only ever seen two irish Setters down here and one of them was at my vet's for allergy treatment. I will hae to go thru my old albums and get some pictures of Red and tell his story. He was also a grand, sweet dog.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

What a touching story. Boots was beautiful. I love the picture of him on the table. My Nellie has also never went to the bathroom in the house. It's weird, her and Boots had that in common, she too let me know by sitting by the door. She was only 9 weeks. Lucked out big time in that department! I am such a dog lover and enjoy reading your stories, time does heal, but there is always that little bit of hurting that never leaves. Thanks for sharing your story!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My he was stunning... I adore this breed


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

awwww, boots will forever live in your heart. what nice memories you have. thanks for sharing boots with us!

Debbie & mason


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

wow, he was a beautiful dog, thanks for sharing














*Jack and Rusty​* 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

I agree. What a stunning dog he was--I love the last shot of him and the white face. Very regal indeed.

He was a very lucky dog to have had such loving parents. You were very lucky to have such a wonderful companion.

Keep the memories close.........

SJ


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

ackgk....I'm tearing here. Beautiful story...


----------

